# Scratch Build of the Goodyear Tire & Rubber plant Danville, VA



## uvafan420

Just a picture of a scratch build I done for my sons layout. It is the Goodyear Tire & Rubber plant in Danville, Va. Of course not the whole thing to scale, as the actual plant is about 1.5 - 1.7 million sq feet.


----------



## Fire21

Looks like you done good.


----------



## scaleddown

Very nice.


----------



## mopac

Very cool. Nice job on the plant. Your son is a lucky guy.
You looking to adopt? I need some buildings.


----------



## uvafan420

mopac said:


> Very cool. Nice job on the plant. Your son is a lucky guy.
> You looking to adopt? I need some buildings.


Thanks for the replies. Can only afford one son at the moment


----------



## Hudson J1e

Hey, that looks great. It's very realistic. Is it HO or N?


----------



## uvafan420

Hudson J1e said:


> Hey, that looks great. It's very realistic. Is it HO or N?


Thanks for the compliment. It is scaled in HO. Had to shorten it up some compared to the real plant. But still ends up about 6' long.


----------



## Big Ed

Very nice. :thumbsup:

What did you use styrene, wood?
You have some shipping/receiving bays for the trucks?

Parking lot for cars?
Need to add some people.:smilie_daumenpos:
A nice touch would be some outside lighting.
Maybe inside too?

about the only picture I can find besides a video picture of when a worker died there in September.


----------



## uvafan420

Big Ed said:


> Very nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> What did you use styrene, wood?
> You have some shipping/receiving bays for the trucks?
> 
> Parking lot for cars?
> Need to add some people.:smilie_daumenpos:
> A nice touch would be some outside lighting.
> Maybe inside too?
> 
> about the only picture I can find besides a video picture of when a worker died there in September.
> 
> View attachment 148722


Hi Thanks for the compliment. It is made from Styrene. Not finished with it yet. The employee parking is off to the right of the photo (along with the two tall Carbon black towers with conveyors to rooftop. The backside of the plant has a track running inside to give my son a place to store the train when not in use (so the train runs all the way through the plant) to where the carbon black towers are. Also waiting on some more parts for more roof details and of course some more carbon black silos etc... for the roof. 

Here is some photos of GoodYear Danville from Google Earth. I had to scale it down, as it is a monster sized plant that makes aircraft and heavy truck tires.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Scaled down it still looks very impressive, nice job.


----------



## asselin22

awesome, very cool ,nice job.


----------



## Ike8120

Great build


----------



## Shawn91481

looks very nice, and a exact scale reproduction would probably be excessive anyway.


----------



## EHRMC2016

very nice....


----------



## VegasN

Good God almighty.....that is friggin awesome work......makes me not want to post my scratch built stuff.......


----------



## BFI66

I stand impressed.....nice job!

-Pete


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice work.


----------



## Bill Webb

Looks very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shawn91481

VegasN said:


> Good God almighty.....that is friggin awesome work......makes me not want to post my scratch built stuff.......


I know. Me too.


----------

